# Saucepan Question



## kitchenwaredirect (Sep 2, 2009)

How to steam broccoli into a saucepan? 
Can somebody advise me how to accurately steam broccoli in a saucepan?
Thanks In advance …


----------



## Wyogal (Sep 2, 2009)

Put one of those stainless steel collapsible steamers in the the pan with just a bit of water. The point is to raise the item just above the water. A strainer that fits the saucepan will work, too. Put the lid on it.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Sep 2, 2009)

If I don't have a steamer, sometimes I make a layer of the larger stems in the bottom of the pan, and set the florets on top of the stems.  Add enough water to partially cover the stems.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 2, 2009)

kitchenwaredirect said:


> How to steam broccoli into a saucepan?
> Can somebody advise me how to accurately steam broccoli in a saucepan?
> Thanks In advance …




As an alternative, put the prepared broccoli in a microwave safe dish with a couple of tablespoons of water, cover with plastic wrap and microwave until done.  I think the microwave is the easiest way to steam veggies.


----------



## GB (Sep 2, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> As an alternative, put the prepared broccoli in a microwave safe dish with a couple of tablespoons of water, cover with plastic wrap and microwave until done.  I think the microwave is the easiest way to steam veggies.


This is how I do it now, however I have stopped using the plastic wrap. I find it an unnecessary step. If you pull the veggies from the freezer and they have a little ice on them then you don't even need to add additional water if there is enough ice or frost.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 2, 2009)

On the stove, using your pot, heat about 1/2 cup of water to a simmer. Fashioning a piece of aluminum foil into a bowl, place into it your broccoli (or whatever), and put your bowl of vegetables into the pot so that the edges of the bowl are away from the sides of the pot, and cover with a lid. Steam for however long your recipe says.


----------

